# Site info needed



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, I just wondered if anyone has been to Bagheera on Corse.
We are looking at going in september and would like some site info before we go. :lol:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*??*

 Ciao, I think you probably need France Touring - Corsica?
Corsica is lovely any time of year.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*Re site info*

Yes you are right. sorry it should have been under french touring. And I think that it is spelt Corsica.
Thank you.


----------

